# Why is iui success rate so low?!



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm on my first go of iui at the moment and just wondered how is it that iui success is quoted as being so low (10% in my clinic although I know it varies from place to place).

I just don't get it!   If clomid makes you ovulate successfully and they cited chance of pg at about 25-30% with timed intercourse... then why when you get probably more follicles and eggs with iui and the best spermies inserted directly into your uterus do the chances drop to so much less?!   

I'm thinking perhaps it's based on the fact that if people get to iui stage then the tx's that usually work first ie clomid haven't worked so the person may be more tricky to get pregnant. So iui is the next step along for the trickier customers! If that makes sense!

But I asked my clinic if it was more/less successful for different people depending on their own issues and the nurse couldn't say and just said it was 10% for everyone...  

Anyone's thoughts on this would be appreciated as I'm stumped! Thanks   xx


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi Jaj

I think it's exactly as you say.  IUI is just like intercourse but you know it's better timed, you are bypassing any cervical mucus issues and sometimes you will have more than one follicle.  But at the end of the day it's still going on the sperm meets egg and fertilises and if that is where there are problems, IUI might not necessarily work.

It's definitely not 10% for everyone - it all depends on all the factors at play.  You see loads of different stats quoted.  I think if there is a male factor issue then IUI isn't a great idea but it's maybe a good idea for a female to try before IVF.

Good luck honey xx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks speeder   My brain seems to go into overdrive when I'm on a tx cycle and I think of all kinds of things! 

Best of luck with your next diui


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
my clinic had a good way of describing the success rates - for those it works for it's 100% success rate!!!
I know it's hard but try to relax during your treatment cycle - I was convinced my third iui had failed so didn't even look for symptoms or test early and I got a BFP.
Don't give up hope if it doesn't work first time - I had 3 unmedicated cycles abandoned then 2 medicated ( injections) before it was successful .
Good luck x


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments but it's definitely not going to work for me as cycle was abandoned today as not enough follies. It was my first attempt and the consultant has said not to bother with my other iui attempts and go straight for ivf   Haven't quite figured out my feelings on this yet - hasn't really hit home yet and I'm being very clinical about it and weighing up the pros and cons etc. I think I'm actually pretty fed up but will assess things further when I'm not a) drunk and emotional, or b) hungover and emotional...!


----------

